# what does God do all day?



## rembrandt (Jun 1, 2004)

In [b:456ab05764]one word[/b:456ab05764], what does God do all day?

I think this is a very valid question and not speculative, because it teaches us information that is important, and it is definitely revealed in Scripture.

[b:456ab05764]one word[/b:456ab05764]

Paul


----------



## sailorswife (Jun 1, 2004)

When you say God, do you mean God the Father or the Trinity?


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 1, 2004)

The Lord. I guess that assumes the Trinity.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 1, 2004)

He is ordaining.


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 1, 2004)

no compound words.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 2, 2004)

He glories--in Himself, in His purposes, in His ways, in His acts...He glories.

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 2, 2004)

[i:a0b39ebccc]Glories[/i:a0b39ebccc] in the sence of a verb or noun? Don't say &quot;both.&quot; They have two seperate meanings.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 2, 2004)

Verb.


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 2, 2004)

so he [i:35e5b98f00]rejoices[/i:35e5b98f00] (greatest aspect of glory as a verb) all day?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't think that captures the essence of what I meant as well as &quot;glories&quot; does, but essentially yes.

That being said, I'm finding it hard to think of how we can summarize what God does in one word anyway. Two responses that have been given seem to me to be indispensable: [i:ae5e1c059c]ordains[/i:ae5e1c059c] and [i:ae5e1c059c]rejoices[/i:ae5e1c059c]. But I can't think of a non-compound word that would capture the essence of both, of God acting and in turn rejoicing in His acts.

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 2, 2004)

He &quot;Reigns&quot;


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 2, 2004)

Governs!


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 2, 2004)

Satiates


----------



## dswatts (Jun 2, 2004)

Scott 

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 2, 2004)

He doesn't do anything 'all day'. He does what He does for eternity. There are no days in His existence!


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 2, 2004)

Is merciful.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 2, 2004)

He Is. &quot;I Am that I Am&quot;


----------



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

Alright Heidi! Great answer!

:bs2:


----------



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

Can I ask why it has to be one word?

uzzled:


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:6a78daf846][i:6a78daf846]Originally posted by Mary[/i:6a78daf846]
Can I ask why it has to be one word?

uzzled: [/quote:6a78daf846]

Don't know. Just thought I'd see what kind of responses I'd get...


----------



## Learner (Jun 3, 2004)

*What does God do all "Day"?*

He inhabits eternity.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 3, 2004)

OK, Paul, are you going to spill the beans anytime soon? In your initial post you said, &quot;it is definitely revealed in Scripture,&quot; which I assume to mean that you have a specific answer in mind.

Chris


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:4b440313d7][i:4b440313d7]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:4b440313d7]
OK, Paul, are you going to spill the beans anytime soon? In your initial post you said, &quot;it is definitely revealed in Scripture,&quot; which I assume to mean that you have a specific answer in mind.

Chris [/quote:4b440313d7]

Not really. I was posed with this question a year ago. I said that God &quot;works&quot; all day. But that is not true because sometimes he rests. I like &quot;reigns,&quot; &quot;glories,&quot; and &quot;satiates.&quot; I think logically he would have to satiate before he glories. But he glories in his satiation. So, putting those two together for a moment, what is the overarching idea here? Reigns or satiates/glories? He reigns in his satiation. I would have to say &quot;he reigns.&quot; :bs2:

Paul


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 3, 2004)

Comparing all of the responses, I think I'd have to agree.

Chris


----------



## 2legit2quit (Jun 7, 2004)

He sovereignly submitts to man's free will all day!


----------

